# Choke Tubes



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can use your hevi-shot turkey choke for the hevi-shot dead coyote load? Just wondering. Good Hunting!


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes you can use your turkey choke,hevi shot dead coyote loads love tight chokes.Full chokes are not enough and even group worse than modified.I use a Pure Gold turkey choke .670.
Wacked a yote this evening at 40yds 
Griz


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wierd, I was just going to ask the same question... Consperacy, I think not!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I like the "pattermaster" Chokes myself but that is just me


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Why would it group better out of a regular modified than a full. Maybe it's just your gun. I've been thinking about buying a box but at $2.50 per trigger pull a guy doesn't want to waste a bunch patterning his shotgun. What has anybody else found out about dead-coyote patterning?

Justin


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont know the reason why it groups better but even the people at hevi shot say the same thing.I know it cost a bunch but 2 shots at a piece of paper would be money well spent.To sit in the woods hunting for all those hours and not use the best equipment you can will cost you more in the long run (double shots).
It seems just to be the nature of the load,It loves extra full chokes.
Griz


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I thought you could use your turkey choke but wasnt sure.

Another Question, has anyone used the Cabelas brand hevi-shot choke tubes, the other ones are a little pricy, especially after a couple boxes of the Dead Coyote loads! But then again I do have a gift card!

1shot1yote, Cabels is havin a sale online of the Dead Coyote load, its $23.99 for the 3-inch and $24.99 for the 3.5 inch, i dont know if that makes a difference, but like grizhunter said its money well spent in the long run!

Good Hunting to yas!


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

the only difference in the 3 and 3 1/2 inch shells as far as I can tell is 4 pellets. The velocity is suppesed to be the same.  I have not shot any of these rounds through a chronograph though so I can't say anything based on this fact. I bought a Carlson"s Dead Coyote choke tube this year. It is advertised to deliver leathal payloads to 70 yards. I have learned to pattern my gun and at three bucks a pop it's expensive. I can put 30 + pellets in a pei plate at 50 yards with my stoeger m2000. I shoot three inch hevi shot dead coyote. After 50 the pattern starts to deteriorate. Could I kill a coyote to 70 yards? Maybe. I'll keep my shots within 50 yards.


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Four pellets may not sound like alot but at extream ranges it might be all the difference you need.
I shot a yote a few weeks past and had 5 pellets in him at 75yds and that was without my good choke.
I will pattern my shotgun at different ranges and let you know the pellet count and size of target.
GL
Griz


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yooperyotebuster

I saw a choke at Cabelas for around 30 bucks I think. I am sure it was called a Dead Coyote. Is that the choke you got? If so, is it worth the price?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Dead coyote does have a choke out. Its around $30. If its worth the price I don't know. I shoot one of my cheap Turkey chokes with 00buck through it and it hold a decent pattern at 55 yards. So I really don't think you have to spend a tremendous amount of money on choke!


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I can buy dead coyote from my local gun shop for 25 bucks a box so it doesn't really pay to buy it from Cabela's and pay the shipping. Thanks for the info though.

Justin


----------

